# All Slavic languages: Borrowings of Slavic origin in other languages



## übermönch

the only two i can think of is "robot" (from czech) and "Yoghurt", can you think of more? t'should b everyday language words, thus words like perestroika or bolshevik don't count.


----------



## Jana337

übermönch said:
			
		

> the only two i can think of is "robot" (from czech) and "Yoghurt", can you think of more? t'should b everyday language words, thus words like perestroika or bolshevik don't count.


Please pay more attention to correct spelling and capitalization. 


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.



Back on topic: Yoghurt sounds Turkish to me.
"Pistol" is also of Czech origin. It is derived from "píšťala", pipe (musical instrument).
Vodka is definitely an everyday word for many people. 

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

Ï was about to say "vodka" and than Jana's post revealed it, it was the first word that occured to me.

A few that originate from Polish I can think of right now:
pierogi/pirogi
mazurka
babka

I think polka as well.


----------



## Suane

A great theme!
I found something on the internet...
These are some words borrowed from Russian:
balalaika, bistro, cosmonaut, dacha, intelligentsia, mammoth, pogrom, rouble, samovar, soviet, steppe, troika, tsar, vodka
The meanings are there: http://www.krysstal.com/borrow_russian.html

Here is a list of languages and the words:  http://www.krysstal.com/borrow.html

http://www.ucl.ac.uk/atlas/czech/loan.html


The *Slavic* nations (Russia, Czech Republic, Poland, etc.) have also made a contribution through the millions of immigrants to the English-speaking nations from that part of Europe. Here are a few:
commissar (Russia for "Commissioner"-from the Soviet Period)
chernozem (dark soil)
polka (Polish word for "Pole".
robot (From Karel Capek's play "R. U. R.", based on the Slavic word _robota_ "work" or "slave labor".
stroganoff (as in "Beef Stroganoff", named for the family of the developer of Siberia. )
troika (Russian for "threesome")
tsar (Russian realization of "Caesar")
vodka (Russian for "vodka", literally, "little water")
Word borrowings for *Yiddish* are not widely used but they are common in the dialects around New York city. A few of them are:
knish (a meat-filled pastry)
kvetch (from _kvetshn_, literally, "to squeeze, pinch")
-nik (as in _peacenik_, a suffix meaning "-er, -ist")
schlep (from _shlepn_ "drag, haul")
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Russian_origin


----------



## Brazilian dude

There are countless borrowings in Romanian, for obvious reasons:

Here are a few:

slujbă - service
nădejde - hope
hrană - food
da - yes
slab - weak
a sprijini - to support
ceas - watch/clock
vreme - weather
drag - dear
iubire - love
slobod - free
prieten - friend
zid - wall
zapadă - snow
slobozenie - liberty/freedom
a plăti - to pay
a citi - to read
muncă - work
praznic - holiday
grijă - worry
greşeală - mistake
bolnav - ill
bogat - rich
scump - expensive
haină - a piece of clothing

Just read any paragraph in Romanian and you'll find many more examples.  However, most words (I heard 85%) are of Romance origin and the structure is completely Romance, that's why it's a Romance language.  

Brazilian dude


----------



## Brazilian dude

A few more:

pizdă - pussy (not the cat)
a primi - to receive
gospodină - housewife
gost - guest
gol - naked, bare
poveste - story
haiduc - "Robin Hood"
glas - sound, voice

Brazilian dude


----------



## werrr

*German words of S. o.*

r Gau (s Gäu)
e Grenze
r Quark
e Peitsche

*English words of S. o.*
dolar
howitzer
pagan
vampire

BTW, Suane, I think "Polka" is derived from "half", not from "Pole". And Polish origin is more than disputable.


----------



## Seana

Hello,
I don't agree with Suen. 
You have  mixed  meaning the polka - dance  with Polka as woman  Polish nationality. It isn't the same meaning.
The polka a 2/4-beat dance of Czech origin should not be confused with the polska. It  it originated in Bohemia, and is still a common genre of Czech folk music. It is danced almost each beer-houses and restaurants in Czech. It is very joyful and quick dance. I like it.
Polkas are played in Hungary as well.

BTW I have little good advice for Brazilian dude. 
Never, never use the first word you gave above. It is the worst  vulgarism in Polish language.


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Never, never use the first word you gave above.


I know.  All I did is I said the word exists. It's up to people to use it or not.

Pagan is from Latin paganus, a villager.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Jana337

Not a word in the proper sense of the word, but it is of Slavic origin, so I will mention it anyway. The ending -nik, as in peacnik, kibutznik etc. is Slavic and it came into English via Yiddish.

Jana


----------



## Marijka

Seana said:
			
		

> Never, never use the first word you gave above. It is the worst  vulgarism in Polish language.


 Definitely it isn't the worst one  but it is vulgar of course

* Haiduk* is a hungarian word (_ hajdú = a mugger but also a soldier)

_I would add *cossack* from Ukrainian "kozak" (козак).


----------



## werrr

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> ...
> Pagan is from Latin paganus, a villager.
> ...



I checked it again and ... yes, you're absolutely right.


----------



## Thomas1

Seana said:
			
		

> Hello,





			
				Seana said:
			
		

> I don't agree with Suen.
> You have mixed meaning the polka - dance with Polka as woman Polish nationality. It isn't the same meaning.
> The polka a 2/4-beat dance of Czech origin should not be confused with the polska. It it originated in Bohemia, and is still a common genre of Czech folk music.It is danced almost each beer-houses and restaurants in Czech. It is very joyful and quick dance. I like it.
> Polkas are played in Hungary as well.


 
The word came from Czech to English as says this source.

I think that the first meaning of "polka" (in Czech) could be a female citizen of Polish, than the spelling was altered to signify the dance described by you. This seems plausible since as Wiki says the dance emerged in nineteenth century and I think the word was known to Czechs much more earlier (we know each other quite long ). So this could be the real origin of polka. 

Could any Czech friend comment on this and provide (if possible) the etymology of “polka” in Czech, please?

Thanks in advance,
Thomas


----------



## Jana337

All (OK, some ) resources available to me seem to coroborrate Thomas' theory.
The Duden (the best German dictionary):


> tschech. polka, eigtl.= Polin; um 1831 in Prag so zu Ehren der damals unterdrückten Polen genannt


 The name was coined around 1831 in Praha to pay homage to the oppressed Poles. 

Jana


----------



## Brazilian dude

> *Haiduk* is a hungarian word (_ hajdú = a mugger but also a soldier_


I took the trouble to check all the Romanian words that I felt (through contact with Slavic languages) were Slavic and haiduc was confirmed to be one by this excellent dictionary:



> [URL="http://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=haiduc&source=]"]http://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=haiduc&source=]*HAIDÚC, *_haiduci_, s.m. *1.* Om care, răzvrătindu-se împotriva asupririi, îşi părăsea casa şi trăia în păduri, singur sau în cete, jefuind pe bogaţi şi ajutând pe săraci; haramin. *2.* (Înv.) Soldat mercenar. – Din bg., scr. *hajduk*_._[/URL]


Din bg., scr. meaning From Bulgarian, Serbo-Croatian.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Suane

Seana said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I don't agree with Suen.
> You have mixed meaning the polka - dance with Polka as woman Polish nationality. It isn't the same meaning.
> The polka a 2/4-beat dance of Czech origin should not be confused with the polska. It it originated in Bohemia, and is still a common genre of Czech folk music.It is danced almost each beer-houses and restaurants in Czech. It is very joyful and quick dance. I like it.
> Polkas are played in Hungary as well.
> 
> BTW I have little good advice for Brazilian dude.
> Never, never use the first word you gave above. It is the worst vulgarism in Polish language.


 
I didn't make it up, I found it on one internet source. I know about the meaning of polka as a sort of dance, but I don't know if it is borrowed word, and I'm also aware of the meaning of polka or poľka as a nationality, but I don't know if it is loaned also...I really don't know much about it...I just wanted to make you all happy to see it when I had found that...


----------



## skye

As far as I know there aren't any everyday words that have been borrowed from Slovenian. 

I was once told that the only words that have been borrowed from Slovenian are the ones that describe the phenomena in the Karstic landscape and they are only used as technical terms among the experts (dolina and polje and such).


----------



## Paulinne

hi!!
We've just been discusing this topic wuth my friends... The best known is robet (by Josef Capek) and then "dolar" from old czech "tolar" which was the old´currency (I don't know when ) ) "pistol" from the old Czech gun called "píšťala" and there was one more.... But I can't remember which one..


----------



## Maja

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> I took the trouble to check all the Romanian words that I felt (through contact with Slavic languages) were Slavic and haiduc was confirmed to be one by this excellent dictionary:
> 
> 
> Din bg., scr. meaning From Bulgarian, Serbo-Croatian.
> 
> Brazilian dude



Yes, I think that hajduk (хајдук) is a Serbian word (and probable Bulgarian as you say) and it is the name for a person who was fighting the Turks during Ottoman empire. 

More words: PAPRIKA -  from Serbian (but some dispute that it is of Hungarian origin).

Pozdrav!


----------



## Maja

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> A few more:
> 
> pizdă - pussy (not the cat)
> a primi - to receive
> gospodină - housewife
> gost - guest
> gol - naked, bare
> poveste - story
> haiduc - "Robin Hood"
> glas - sound, voice
> 
> Brazilian dude


In Serbian:

 pizda - sissy 
 primiti - to receive
 gospodin, gospođa, gospođica - Mr., Mrs. Miss
domaćica - housewife
 gost - guest
 go - naked, bare
gol - goal
 povest - story but also history (in use in Croatia)
 hajduk - haiduk, anti-Turkish highwayman
 glas - sound, voice


 So almost the same words just slightly altered to suit  Romanian language


----------



## Maja

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> There are countless borrowings in Romanian, for obvious reasons:
> 
> Here are a few:
> 
> slujbă - service
> nădejde - hope
> hrană - food
> da - yes
> slab - weak
> a sprijini - to support
> ceas - watch/clock
> vreme - weather
> drag - dear
> iubire - love
> slobod - free
> prieten - friend
> zid - wall
> zapadă - snow
> slobozenie - liberty/freedom
> a plăti - to pay
> a citi - to read
> muncă - work
> praznic - holiday
> grijă - worry
> greşeală - mistake
> bolnav - ill
> bogat - rich
> scump - expensive
> haină - a piece of clothing
> 
> Just read any paragraph in Romanian and you'll find many more examples. However, most words (I heard 85%) are of Romance origin and the structure is completely Romance, that's why it's a Romance language.
> 
> Brazilian dude



In Serbian:

služba - service
 nada - hope
 hrana - food
 da - yes
 slab - weak
 podržati - to support
 sat - watch/clock
 vreme - weather
 drag - dear
 ljubav - love
 slobodan - free
 prijatelj - friend
 zid - wall
 sneg - snow
 sloboda - liberty/freedom
 platiti - to pay
 čitati - to read
 rad - work
 praznik - holiday
 briga - worry
 greška - mistake
 bolan - ill (a bit archaic)
 bogat - rich
 skup - expensive
 haljina - a piece of clothing (a dress)


----------



## Brazilian dude

> briga - worry


Briga means fight in Portuguese. 

Brazilian dude


----------



## czas na zywiec

Spruce comes from the Polish phrase "z Prus," which means "from Prussia." That's where those kind of trees grew and wood would be imported from there.


----------



## Juri

In autumn, along the Italian-Slovenian border, italian tourists visit the 
"osmizze", where the Slovene winedresser sell off the "old" wine before the new harvest. Maria Theresia permitted them to open  wine  cellars for direct sell during eight days.(Osem=8).


----------



## Stormwoken

Yoghurt is not of Slavic origin  Has its roots in one of the Caucasian lgs.


----------



## Seana

Hi, Stormwoken

Would you have a look what I have found in an etymology dictionary about the roots of yogurt word.

*Yogurt
* 1625, a mispronunciation of Turk. _yogurt_, in which the _-g-_ is a "soft" sound, in many dialects closer to an Eng. "w." The root _yog_ means roughly "to condense" and is related to _yogun_ "intense," _yogush_ "liquify" (of water vapor), _yogur_ "knead."


----------



## Stormwoken

During my language studies I often found etymological dictionaries a bad source for any serious research (paradoxically, even the specialised ones, like Webster). They often present the target language as the source language on the basis of some silly coincidence.

I believe you`ve got the right on this one, though, since, from what I know, "Yoghurt" derives from some similar word of a Turkish Caucasian tribe


----------



## natasha2000

Maja said:
			
		

> Yes, I think that hajduk (хајдук) is a Serbian word (and probable Bulgarian as you say) and it is the name for a person who was fighting the Turks during Ottoman empire.
> 
> More words: PAPRIKA - from Serbian (but some dispute that it is of Hungarian origin).
> 
> Pozdrav!


 
Hajduk/hajduci WERE Serbians fighting against Turks, but I incline to think that the word comes from Turkish, i.e. this is how the Turks called these "bandits" who lived in woods and mountains and attacked Turks on roads...

As far as PAPRIKA is concerned, I do believe it is rather Hungarian than Serbian word.

As a matter of fact, I don't believe there ara ANY original Serbian words in other languages. Serbian itself was very influenced by Turkish and Hungarian, too... I bet you Serbians here, did not know that bunda and Chizma are Hungarian and not Serbian words?

*



Yogurt
1625, a mispronunciation of Turk. yogurt, in which the -g- is a "soft" sound, in many dialects closer to an Eng. "w." The root yog means roughly "to condense" and is related to yogun "intense," yogush "liquify" (of water vapor), yogur "knead."
		
Click to expand...

*Thanks, Seana for this explication. Yoghurt IS a Turkish word since it is a Turkish drink. All Balkan countries have it too, (both the word and the drink) thanks to Turks. As a matter of fact, I also had it recently in a Kurdish restaurant!


----------



## natasha2000

Stormwoken said:
			
		

> Yoghurt is not of Slavic origin  Has its roots in one of the Caucasian lgs.


 
This would be KEFIR, wouldn't it?


----------



## Juri

Also the cigarettes has been known in Europe for the first time after
 the Turks raised the siege of Vienna.It happened twice, in the 16th and 17th century; it was perhaps in the longer second siege, more than two months, before the situation has been resolved by the Polish troops of king Sobieski.


----------



## Stormwoken

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> This would be KEFIR, wouldn't it?



Actually, you`re right. I`ve double-checked that one since. I must have confused it with _kefir_ or _koumiss_. My mistake  

Regarding the non-serbian words, neither "soba" (room) nor "glumac" (actor) are of Serbian origin.  

Here are some excerpts from a seminary paper on slavic borrowings in English one of my colleagues did last year:

*Words borrowed from Russian:*

_balalaika, bistro, cosmonaut, dacha, intelligentsia, mammoth, pogrom, rouble, samovar, soviet, steppe, troika, tsar, vodka, cantonist, chainik, dedovschina, katorga, kurgan, kurtka, Lysenkoism, muzhik, palochka, pravda, sambo, samizdat, sharashka, tatary, titlo, zaum, BAM, banya, bylina_

*Technical, special*

_chernozem, tokamak, Mir, polnya, rasputitsa, pood, verst_

*Religious*

_doukhobor, chlysty, lippovan, Lipovan Lipovans, Molokan, raskol, raskolnik, skoptzy, yurodivy_

*Political, administrative*

_agitprop, apparatchik, bolshevik, Cheka, commissar, DOSAAF, Duma, dvoryanstvo, FSB, glasnost, Kadet, KGB, kniaz, kolkhoz, kulak, krai, Leninism, MGB, Menshevik, MVD, Narkompros, nyet (as in Mr NET), NEP, NKVD, nomenklatura, obshchina, oblast, okrug, oprichina, perestroika, Politburo, propiska, silovik, SMERSH, soviet, sovkhoz, Sovmin, Sovnarkhoz, Spetsnaz, Stalinism, Stavka, tsardom, ukase, zampolit, zemschina, Zemsky Sobor, zemstvo_

*Cuisine*

_blintz, borsch, kasha, kumis, kvass, pelmeni, pirogi, shashlik, sirniki, vareniki_

*Common*

_babushka, sputnik, steppe, Troika (triumvirate), Troika (dance), troika (sled), tundra, taiga_

*Words borrowed from Ukrainian*

_balaclava, cossack, hetman_

*Words borrowed from Czech*

_howitzer, pistol, polka, robot, semtex_

*Words borrowed from Polish*

_horde, mazurka, babka, kielbasa, polka, rendzina, sejm, spruce, szlachta, vodka_

*Words borrowed from Serbian*

_vampire, slivovitz_

*Words borrowed from Croatian*

_Cravat_


I know that this list needs some corrections here and there, but I thought someone might find it useful.

It is worth noticing that most native speakers of English probably know 5 out of 200 of these, since many of, for example, Russian words listed here are only used when describing a notion specifically related to Russia and have absolutely no other meaning in English whatsoever (think Sovkhoz, bylina and the like). Many of these can be found in dictionaries of English, nontheless. I`d be really neat if speakers of other languages would care to tick off all the words they know, just for comparison. =)


----------



## werrr

I think "slivovitz" is from Czech via German.


----------



## natasha2000

werrr said:
			
		

> I think "slivovitz" is from Czech via German.


 
If the word šljiva (plum) is also Czech, and šljivovica Czech national drink, then this makes sense. 
But as far as I know, šljiva is a typical fruit of Serbia and šljivovica is an alchoholic drink made of it. As a matter of fact, what is vodka for Russians, whiskey for Irish, tequila for Mexicans, metaxa for Greks, šljivovica is for Serbs. 

I alwazs thought that Czech national drink is beer... 

Stromwoken,
What does Cravat mean? Which Croatian word is? i reallz cannot recogniye it in its English version.


----------



## Jana337

In Czech, it is slíva, and slivovice is a very popular drink, in particular in Moravia - in the region adjacent to Austria. I think you could call it a typical/national drink in those areas. The etymological materials I have consulted are split between Czech and Serbian in this particular question.

Read here about kravata (with music! ).

Jana


----------



## natasha2000

Jana337 said:
			
		

> In Czech, it is slíva, and slivovice is a very popular drink, in particular in Moravia - in the region adjacent to Austria. I think you could call it a typical/national drink in those areas. The etymological materials I have consulted are split between Czech and Serbian in this particular question.
> 
> Read here about kravata (with music! ).
> 
> Jana


 
How interesting... So Cravat is kravata? And it is not Serbian word???? And English people really use this word?  What about the good old "tie"?


----------



## Jana337

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> How interesting... So Cravat is kravata? And it is not Serbian word???? And English people really use this word?  What about the good old "tie"?


 Kravata is a Czech word, Krawatte is the German one, cravate the French one, cravatta the Italian one. The word has apparently taken roots in English as well but it is not very common - chances are that an English native without an exposure to some of the above wouldn't know what it is.

EDIT: Click.

Jana


----------



## natasha2000

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Kravata is a Czech word, Krawatte is the German one, cravate the French one, cravatta the Italian one. The word has apparently taken roots in English as well but it is not very common - chances are that an English native without an exposure to some of the above wouldn't know what it is.
> 
> EDIT: Click.
> 
> Jana


 
Why did you put this link?  I thought you linked to English dictionary so I can look for the word _cravate_ by myself... Look here. This is what I get when I put the word cravate. It seems that Oxford dictionary does not contain this word... Or I got it wrong?


----------



## Jana337

Oh, sorry. It was not a permalink (i.e. when you click on it, you won't see what I do - and your link does not work for the same reason). Please type in cravat. It is there. 

Jana


----------



## natasha2000

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry. It was not a permalink (i.e. when you click on it, you won't see what I do - and your link does not work for the same reason). Please type in cravat. It is there.
> 
> Jana


 
My fault.  I typed cravate instead of cravat. Now it's ok.

Stormwoken,





> Regarding the non-serbian words, neither "soba" (room) nor "glumac" (actor) are of Serbian origin.


 
????This is really amazing... Where do they come from???


----------



## Stormwoken

Wow, that was an exaustive article 
Basically, it does not derive from any Croatian word, but the nation lent its name to the item. It usually denotes a specific type of the tie. Its primary meaning is "band or scarf worn around the neck"

I heard that Glumac was from Czech, but that was only one source, not confirmed since. To me it doesn`t sound quite Serbian, and is certainly not derived from any of our words. 

Soba is from Hungarian "szoba" 

A question for speakers of other Slavic lgs: What are the words for "salary" and "to pay" in your language?
Please open another thread.


----------



## werrr

Stormwoken said:
			
		

> ...
> I heard that Glumac was from Czech, but that was only one source, not confirmed since...


 That's nonsense. "Glumac" is'nt Czech word (and "G" is quite unusual phone in Czech).

 In Czech:
salary = plat, výplata
to pay = platit
A topic for another thread.


----------



## natasha2000

Stormwoken said:
			
		

> Wow, that was an exaustive article
> Basically, it does not derive from any Croatian word, but the nation lent its name to the item. It usually denotes a specific type of the tie. Its primary meaning is "band or scarf worn around the neck"
> 
> I heard that Glumac was from Czech, but that was only one source, not confirmed since. To me it doesn`t sound quite Serbian, and is certainly not derived from any of our words.
> 
> Soba is from Hungarian "szoba"
> 
> A question for speakers of other Slavic lgs: What are the words for "salary" and "to pay" in your language?


 
Hmmm... Glumac...Considering the famous Czech film school, no wonder that Serbian borrowed this word from Czech...


----------



## natasha2000

Stormwoken said:
			
		

> *Words borrowed from Ukrainian*
> 
> _balaclava, cossack, hetman_
> 
> quote]
> 
> Stormwoken..... This word balaclava reminds too much of BAKLAVA, which is a Turkish cake, very well known and loved in Serbia and Bosnia  (I assume you know it very well...)
> 
> Is it baklava or it is just a similar word?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Although their are some Slavic words in Romanian, as Brazilian dude pointed out...the majority of them have Latin synonyms (except da and some others). Romanian is in fact of 85 % Latin and is still undergoing changes to relatinasize the language. 

gospodina = menajeră 
zid = mur/perete
harnic = laborios
zapada = nea 
slujbă = oficiu/ceremonie
nădejde = credinţă 
hrană = mâncare
a sprijini = a susţine
vreme = (timp)
drag = dulce (dulcea mea)
iubire = amor/patima 
prieten = amic
slobozenie = autonomie/libertate
a plăti = a achita
muncă = lucru
praznic = sarbatoare
grijă = preocupare
greşeală = eroare
bolnav = malad
bogat = prosper/luxos
scump = costitor
haină = vesmant


----------



## Brazilian dude

Very nice list, Robbie_SWE.

Brazilian dude


----------



## robbie_SWE

Thank you Brazilian dude! Here's some words from your second list: 

a primi = a obtine
gost = invitat (or the Turkish borrowed word *musafir*)
gol = dezbracat
poveste = palavra
glas = voce


----------



## Brazilian dude

Palavra, really?  This one I didn't know.  It means word in Portuguese.  Maybe istorie (in Romanian) could be used as well.

Oh, I see now that Romanian palavră is like English palaver.

Brazilian dude


----------



## cecoll

Hi, 

I want to add two words that I have noticed while watching some Romanian advertisements:  

ochi (eyes)
grija (care) 

Those are 100 % match to our language and to other slavic languages i think! I wonder if the first one have a Latin equivalent too? By the way the very fact those words are used in romanian language means that they are used to describe something that Latin words cant express...correct me if I`m wrong.  There's gotta be a reason why one word is prefered to be used instead of another?! I hope some romanian guy will explain that to us!  Do they just sound nice or are they just some old words that romanian people want to get rid of?


----------



## robbie_SWE

The reason why *ochi *is similar to all the Romance languages is because it derives from Latin  

How Slavic languages have obtained it, I really don't know! 

ochi = eye _from Latin *oc(u)lus*_ 

(*fr*. oeil, *it*. occhio, *sp*. ojo etc...)

The word grija does come from the Bulgarian *griza*, but words like *prudenta* and *precautie* are used as synonyms. 

Cecoll, it is true that Latin lacked some words that Romanians had to borrow from their neighbouring countries ex: *da* _(yes). _But sorry to say it, Romanians are trying to get rid of these words, because they are very old-fashioned. The Romanian language is currently changing due to the millions of Romanians living abroad in Latin countries. When they come back to Romania, they take new words with them and start using them regularly. The 10 % of the Romanian vocabulary which is of Slavic origin is diminishing. 

Hope this cleared some things up!


----------



## Brazilian dude

Robbie, from your posts it seems to me that you have something against Slavic words.  Is that something to be ashamed of? My native Portuguese has tons of words of Arabic descent and I have absolutely nothing against them.

Brazilian dude


----------



## robbie_SWE

No, I don't have anything against Slavic words, but they don't sound nice when you say them. They feel a bit misplaced in the language and it's a matter of taste. I speak Romanian, French and Italian and for me the words borrowed from Slavic languages feel foreign if you compare them to other Latin languages. 

There are words I think are beautiful in the Romanian language that derive from Slavic words: 

*iubire* = love 
*lebeda* = swan 
*draga* = sweetheart 

I'm not ashamed of my mother tongue, but I am positive to a change of the language. As the author Negruzzi said in the 19th century during the re-latinization of the Romanian language:

_Oh! The sin is undeniable and the wound unhealable! When the barbarous nations flooded Romania like a ravishing stream, finding the cloth of the fated language, they took the needle and, through the right of the strongest, threw here and there a string of their thick, gnarled thread. Thus our language was woven. Now in order to remove those knotty fibers, the entire cloth must be destroyed, and follow up by creating a more beautiful language, maybe more noble and learned, from which nothing would be missing other than being— Romanian. _


----------



## pjay

> it came into English via Yiddish


Yiddish has nothing to do with Slavik languages. It's classified as a dialect of High German as opposed to Low German dialects such a Dutch.

Likewise:

"dollar" from German Thaler (Johannisthal in Austria) Tal = valley


> knish (a meat-filled pastry)
> kvetch (from _kvetshn_, literally, "to squeeze, pinch")
> -nik (as in _peacenik_, a suffix meaning "-er, -ist")
> schlep (from _shlepn_ "drag, haul"


kvetch and schlep are directly derived from German (quetschen and schleppen) The "sch-" beginning gives it away. There are however countless German language borrowings in Russian. Some of them are quite complicated composits whose structure is completey oblique in Russian such as: perikmacherskaia (hair dresser / barber's shop), landschaft (landscape) and galstuc (scarf).


----------



## werrr

pjay said:
			
		

> Yiddish has nothing to do with Slavik languages. It's classified as a dialect of High German as opposed to Low German dialects such a Dutch.


Yes, Yiddish is mostly Germanic but a big part of Yiddisch vocabulary is of Slavic origin.



			
				pjay said:
			
		

> Likewise:
> 
> "dollar" from German Thaler (Johannisthal in Austria) Tal = valley



"Dollar" is from Czech "Tolar".
Yes, "Tolar" is from German "Thaler".

Johannisthal is'nt in Austria. It is in Czech Republic.



			
				pjay said:
			
		

> kvetch and schlep are directly derived from German (quetschen and schleppen) The "sch-" beginning gives it away.


And are you sure of German origin of these words?


----------



## pjay

> Yes, Yiddish is mostly Germanic but a big part of Yiddisch vocabulary is of Slavic origin.


True, after all many speakers of Yiddish lived in eastern Europe.



> "Dollar" is from Czech "Tolar".
> Yes, "Tolar" is from German "Thaler".
> 
> Johannisthal is'nt in Austria. It is in Czech Republic.


Ok I guess you're right again, but at that time it was part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire, and German was spoken in many parts of what is now the Czech Republic. We're talking about the 19th century when the term was quite literally "coined". Think about the famous author Franz Kafka who was Czech but wrote in German. The word Tal/Thaler is definitely not of Slavic origin. Its akin to Scottish "dale" (valley). So it's got an old Germanic root.



> And are you sure of German origin of these words?


Yes, if you check an American English dictionary, you will find quite a number of words starting with "sch-". They are almost exclusively of German, mostly Yiddish origin. Since German is my native language, I'm quite sure about "schleppen" and "quetschen" being German words. Yiddish is, as I said, a dialect of High German. So the language's core is actually fairly close to modern day German. Notwithstanding there should be a strong Slavic influence as well.


----------



## werrr

pjay said:
			
		

> Yes, if you check an American English dictionary, you will find quite a number of words starting with "sch-". They are almost exclusively of German, mostly Yiddish origin. Since German is my native language, I'm quite sure about "schleppen" and "quetschen" being German words. Yiddish is, as I said, a dialect of High German. So the language's core is actually fairly close to modern day German. Notwithstanding there should be a strong Slavic influence as well.


I have no idea about origin of "schleppen" (Yes, it sounds German to me , I understand German) but I am doubtful about "quetschen". As far as I know, "Q" is quite unusual in German, used mostly in loanwords.


----------



## Jana337

pjay said:
			
		

> Yiddish has nothing to do with Slavik languages. It's classified as a dialect of High German as opposed to Low German dialects such a Dutch.


Werrr has already said that, but I want to stress that I am absolutely sure about -nik. I have read a couple of Yiddish texts with parallel translations and there were quite a few Slavic words. Ironically enough, they were the hardest to pin down for me. German ones were mostly kind of straighforward, I could at least tell which ones were Hebrew but only after seeing the translation did I realize that a particular word came from Polish.

The Duden:
quet|schen  <sw. V.; hat> [mhd. quetschen, quetzen, wohl zu lat. quatere, quassare= schütteln, schlagen]:
schlep|pen  <sw. V.; hat> [mhd. (md.) slepen < mniederd. slepen, niederd. Entsprechung von 2schleifen]: 

Jana


----------



## pjay

Oh yes, I would agree. -nik is definitely slavic.
Thanks by the way for looking up quetschen and schleppen.


----------



## Jana337

Please let's not go off-topic. I moved one post to the German forum. 

Jana


----------



## cecoll

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> The Romanian language is currently changing due to the millions of Romanians living abroad in Latin countries. When they come back to Romania, they take new words with them and start using them regularly.


 
Well obviously this can't be a serious reason for the diminishing slavic words. There are a lot of bulgarians also living out there that bring "new" english words that are oftenly used (some of them over-used and not always on right place). 

Actually this whole initiative for re-latinization of the Romanian language is the true reason and seems quite noble to me...  , but you know it's very difficult to dispose of something that your ancestors have lived with for centuries. Like the very fact it's very difficult to define and use only trully Romanian words. Noone can deny influences of other cultures, coz those influences made us who we are today. So the very idea that "_the entire cloth must be destroyed_" seems like a mission impossible to me.  In my own opinion slavic words make the Romanian a richer and more unique language, that also sounds very nice to us, the barbarians! 

p.S. 


			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> _When the barbarous nations flooded Romania like a ravishing stream, finding the cloth of the fated language, they took the needle and, through the right of the strongest, threw here and there a string of their thick, gnarled thread._


We bad barbarians, we - go home


----------



## Brazilian dude

> I'm not ashamed of my mother tongue, but I am positive to a change of the language. As the author Negruzzi said in the 19th century during the re-latinization of the Romanian language:


I don't think any change is possible if imposed from above, but anyway, let me tell you I love Romanian especially for having Slavic languages, which I also love.  I think English and Romanian are somehow similar, the latter is basically a Germanic word with lots of Romance words, and the former a Romance language with a considerable number of Slavic words.  Nothing wrong about that.  That's what makes Romanian unique. And Portuguese and Spanish also unique in the branch of Romance languages for the massive influx of not only Arabic languages, but words taken from the indigenous population before the arrival of the Spaniards and Portuguese and also the number of words of African descent.

Brazilian dude


----------



## robbie_SWE

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> I don't think any change is possible if imposed from above, but anyway, let me tell you I love Romanian especially for having Slavic languages, which I also love. I think English and Romanian are somehow similar, the latter is basically a Germanic word with lots of Romance words, and the former a Romance language with a considerable number of Slavic words. Nothing wrong about that. That's what makes Romanian unique. And Portuguese and Spanish also unique in the branch of Romance languages for the massive influx of not only Arabic languages, but words taken from the indigenous population before the arrival of the Spaniards and Portuguese and also the number of words of African descent.
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
I agree...


----------



## Aldin

Yoghurt is not Slavic but Turkic word.

Most of the common words in Balkan languages are not borrowings from Slavic but from Arabic and Turkish language,like višnja(cherry) in turkish is vişna.All Balkan languages have many common words ~10%.


----------



## Aldin

Ochi,oči in slavic languages are indeed similiar with romance and other indo-european languages because of the same proto-language.For example
Bosnian NOS,English NOSE,Hindi NAZ,and latinates nasal and similiar.
mother in english

MATER,RIS lat
MATI,MATER,MATERE bos. cro. ser.
MATHR hind.
MUTTER deut.
MADRE esp.


----------



## Maja

Aldin said:
			
		

> MATER,RIS lat
> MATI,MATER,MATERE bos. cro. ser.
> MATHR hind.
> MUTTER deut.
> MADRE esp.



Did you mean "materA"? 
Serbian (and I believe Croatian) word for mother is MAJKA. "Mati" is a  bit archaic.

Pozdrav!


----------



## übermönch

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> The reason why *ochi *is similar to all the Romance languages is because it derives from Latin


 You cannot say for sure. The latin and slavic word for eyes are quite similar, since both languages have the same roots.  
EDIT: whoops, Aldin already told it.



			
				Stormwoken said:
			
		

> *Words borrowed from Ukrainian*
> 
> _balaclava, cossack, hetman_


  cossack is turkic for 'robber', 'free warrior' or, most precisely, 'ronin' . Compare with the 'kazakhs'.


----------



## übermönch

pjay said:
			
		

> True, after all many speakers of Yiddish lived in eastern Europe.


Even those who lived in england or italy spoke yiddish with it's slavic forms or else it wasn't yiddish. I'm pretty sure it had the diminutative forms of slavic languages. I also don't think it's right to classify it as a dialect of high german.  It has roots in middle high german (that's where the ashkenazi come from), but not in high german in it's modern form. It's rather a separate germanic language or, a mixed language like esperantu.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian, singular of OČI is OKO (I think smo asked ).

Pzdrv!


----------



## Aldin

Declension of MAT-I
singular
N-MAT-_I_
G-MATER-_E_
D-MATER-_I_
A-MATER-/
V-MAT-_I_
I-MATER-_OM_
L-MATER-_I_
Plural
N-MATER-_E_
G-MATER-_Â_
D-MATER-_AMA_
A-MATER-_E_
V-MATER-_E_
I-MATER-_AMA_
L-MATER-_AMA_
It's peculiarity of nouns MATI and KĆI(although Mati is rather archaic,but Kći is not)
KĆ-I
singular
N-KĆ-_I_
G-KĆER-_I_
D-KĆER-_I_
A-KĆER-/
V-KĆER-_I_
I-KĆER-_I_
L-KĆER-_I_
plural
N-KĆER-_I_
G-KĆER-_Î_
D-KĆER-_IMA_
A-KĆER-_I_
V-KĆER-_I_
I-KĆER-_IMA_
L-KĆER-_IMA_
_So here you go MATI,MATER,MATERE exists in BHS language._
_and there is obvious similarity with latin,sanskrit and hindi,as well with other indoeuropean languages._
_But in BHS MATI,MATER,MATERE is mostly used in accusative(MATER)  _


----------



## Maja

Aldin said:
			
		

> _So here you go MATI,MATER,MATERE exists in BHS language._
> _and there is obvious similarity with latin,sanskrit and hindi,as well with other indoeuropean languages._
> _But in BHS MATI,MATER,MATERE is mostly used in accusative(MATER)  _


 Thanx, though I think I can  manage declensions, MATERE MI MOJE !!!
I apologize if I misunderstood you. I thought it was typo,  but you were just stating 3 cases of the word  MATI?



			
				Aldin said:
			
		

> Most of the common words in Balkan languages are not borrowings from Slavic but from Arabic and Turkish language,like višnja(cherry) in turkish is vişna.All Balkan languages have many common words ~10%.


 What do you mean borrowings from Slavic? Balkan languages ARE mainly Slavic! It is a rather bold claim that there are more Arabic and Turkish words than Slavic. Respectably!

 Poz!


----------



## Maja

I've found these borrowing from Serbian (or Serbo-Croatian) in The  American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language (http://www.bartleby.com/):

*- Paprika* - from "paprika" (came to English via  Hungarian);
*-  Slivovitz* - from "šljivovica" - alcoholic drink  made of plums (I think smo already mention  it); 
*-  Glagolitic */ *Glagolithic* - "glagoljski" / "glagoljički" (ProtoSlavic root);   
*-  Para* (100 para = 1 dinar, Serbian currency) -  derivation of the Persian word, but came to English via  Serbian; 
*- **Tamburitza* - from "tamburica";  also of Persian origin, but came to English via Serbian;    
- *Vampire* - from "vampir"; AHD  says of Slavic origin,while Polish dictionary "Słownik języka polskiego" says Serbo-Croatian origin.  
-  *Cravat* (already  mentioned).
- The *Tesla* (symbol *T*) - SI derived unit  of magnetic flux density (or magnetic induction), named after Serbian scientist Nikola Tesla (but I  guess that doesn't count ;  

Pozdrav!


----------



## Jana337

The discussion about eyes is now here.


----------



## Jana337

Discussion about Yiddish now here.


----------



## übermönch

Now, as we're at yiddish:
Sliwowitz - plum wine
Bulke - Cookie
Karlik - dwarf
Muraschke - small insect
Zhuk - beetle
Pust - empty
Rak - Cancer
Bik - bull
Lialke - doll
Nudne - dull
Zhlob - someone with bad manners
Matushka - Mother

there are more, but i have to listen to more yiddish songs to pick them out.


----------



## tarik_ze

Someone mentioned that  "gol" meaning "goal"  is Slavic!? Merriam Webster Dictionary says this: 





> Main Entry: goal
> Pronunciation: 'gOl, chiefly Northern especially in 1b and 3a also 'gül
> Function: noun
> Etymology: *Middle English gol boundary, limit*


----------



## werrr

tarik_ze said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned that  "gol" meaning "goal"  is Slavic!? Merriam Webster Dictionary says...



I think it was "gol" meaning "bare/blad/naked".


----------



## Aldin

In BHS language bare/naked is go,since l-->o in all words.
gol-->goo-->gô
bil-->bio


----------



## tarik_ze

werrr said:
			
		

> I think it was "gol" meaning "bare/blad/naked".



Yeah, you 're right.


----------



## Anatoli

This is by far an incomplete list English words of Russian origin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Russian_origin

more lists here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Lists_of_English_words_of_foreign_origin


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I tried to find borrowings into Greek but surprisingly I could find very few (2) in the Standard language (although one site I found said they're more common in northern dialects, which makes sense). It's also possible that there used to be more, since many non-Greek (I'm not sure if I should put that in quotes or not) words have been replaced. Anyway, the two are:

βρικόλακας (vrikolakas) "vampire (sort of)" from Bulgarian vĭrkolak.
ρούχο (rukho) "garment", about which my dictionary just says "Slavic ruho."

I'm not sure what it means by Slavic, here. Is "ruho" a pan-(South-)Slavic word? And do these words have the same meaning in their original languages as they do in Modern Greek?

Thymios


----------



## Jana337

Hi Thymios, 

I do not recognize the Bulgarian word, but "roucho" could well be pan-Slavic. It means garment, garb, like in Greek. But it is a word that an average Czech knows from fairy-tales. One would not use it to refer to the clothing we wear in our everyday lives.

Jana


----------



## cyanista

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> βρικόλακας (vrikolakas) "vampire (sort of)" from Bulgarian vĭrkolak.



In Belarusian ваўкалак (vaukal*a*k) means werewolf.


----------



## Juri

In Slovenian volkodlak is werewolf, vampire is vampir.
In Croate ruho is garment.
Svadbeno ruho - for marriage
Crkveno ruho - for the priest


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

Both these words seems to have an odd history. In Greek, ρούχο, especially in its plural form which just means "clothing," is the everyday word for the concept. And it's also strange that βρικόλακας seems to have been transferred to a different kind of supernatural monster, unless your werewolves are corpses that rise from their graves to drink peoples' blood. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## tarik_ze

In Bosnian (as well as in Serbian and Croatian) VUKODLAK is word for a werewolf, and RUHO is clothes, but rather archaic


----------



## ixl_ru

I think "lolita" may be considered borrowing from Russian.


----------



## Linni

*ad #13*



			
				Thomas1 said:
			
		

> I think that the first meaning of "polka" (in Czech) could be a female citizen of Polish, than the spelling was altered to signify the dance described by you. This seems plausible since as Wiki says the dance emerged in nineteenth century and I think the word was known to Czechs much more earlier (we know each other quite long ). So this could be the real origin of polka.
> 
> Could any Czech friend comment on this and provide (if possible) the etymology of “polka” in Czech, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Thomas


 


The dance was first introduced into the ballrooms of Prague in 1835. The name of the dance (*pulka) is Czech for "half-step",* referring to the rapid shift from one foot to the other.

1844, from Fr., from Czech _polka,_ the dance, lit. *"Polish woman"* (Polish _Polka_), fem. of _Polak_ "a Pole." The word may also be an alteration of Czech *pulka "half,"* for the half-steps of Bohemian peasant dances. The dance was in vogue first in Prague, 1835; it reached London by the spring of 1842. _Polka dot_ is first recorded 1884 and is named for the dance, for no reason except its popularity, which led to many contemporary products and fashions taking the name.


----------



## cajzl

*Půlka *(or* polovina*) means _one half,_ the stem is *pol- *(the dance is in the 2/4 time).

Maybe the name of the dance was affected and biased by the word *Polka* (= _a Polish female_) which has accidentally the same stem.


----------



## Linni

cajzl said:
			
		

> *Půlka *(or* polovina*) means _one half,_ the stem is *pol- *(the dance is in the 2/4 time).
> 
> Maybe the name of the dance was affected and biased by the word *Polka* (= _a Polish female_) which has accidentally the same stem.


 
you're right... this is what Czech books say:

_MACHEK, Vaclav. Etymologicky slovnik jazyka ceskeho. Fotoreprint podle 3.
vyd. Praha : Nakladatelstvi Lidove noviny, 1997. s. 470. ISBN 80-7106-242-1
polka - cesky tanec, vznikly v 1.pol.min.stoleti na Hradecku. Jeho jmeno je
totozne s Polka = polska zena a bylo mu dano ze soudobeho nadseni pro
Polaky, tehdy trpici pod carskym utlakem a nestastne revoltujici. Puvodce
ani datum nazvu nezname. Zd. Nejedly NR 9.108. [NEJEDLY, Zdenek. Polka. Nase
rec. 1925, roc. 9, c. 4, s. 108-114]... Jmeno polka proniklo snad do vsech
evropskych jazyku.

HOLUB, Josef; LYER, Stanislav. Strucny etymologicky slovnik jazyka ceskeho
se zvlastnim zretelem k slovum kulturnim a cizim. 2. vyd. Praha : Statni
pedagogicke nakladatelstvi, 1992. s. 354. ISBN 80-04-23715-0 polka - Cesky
lidovy tanec nazvany tak na pocest Polaku, tehdy politicky utlacenych.
Poprve tancen v Praze 1831; pak pronikl do ostatni Evropy_

_*Thus,  word "polka" is derived from word "Polka" (a Polish female), not "půlka" (a half).*


_


----------



## sound shift

German "Schmetterling" (= English "butterfly") is said to derive from Czech "smetana" (sorry, I don't know how to get the accent on the "S"), which means "butter" if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Jana337

sound shift said:
			
		

> German "Schmetterling" (= English "butterfly") is said to derive from Czech "smetana" (sorry, I don't know how to get the accent on the "S"), which means "butter" if I am not mistaken.


Smetana (without any accents ) means "cream". 

Jana


----------



## werrr

"Smetana" means "cream" and there is no accent. (Edit: I see Jana was faster )

And what about Romanian "prag" (=threshold), I think it's also of Slavic origin.


----------



## Juri

In Slovenian " prestopiti prag" means to cross the threshold.
"Prag bolečine" pain threshold.


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

In another direction, there are a handful of Slavic, mainly Russian, borrowings in Farsi, most notably "samovar", "cossak" and "vodka."  On the other hand, "chemodan" is a Russian borrowning from Farsi.

Oddly enough, the Japanese word for "caviar" (ikura) comes from Russian. Strange that a nation that eats so much fish wouldn't have their own word.

The Chinese word for "beer" (pi-jiu) I believe also comes from Russian (pivo).  The "jiu" suffix is a Chinese designator for any alcoholic drink.  It's debatable, I suppose.


----------



## robbie_SWE

werrr said:
			
		

> "Smetana" means "cream" and there is no accent. (Edit: I see Jana was faster )
> 
> And what about Romanian "prag" (=threshold), I think it's also of Slavic origin.


 
You're quite right. "*Prag*" comes from the Slavic word _pragŭ. _

 robbie


----------



## GyörgyMS

There are two other loan words in German from Polish/other Slavic languages that have not been mentioned yet:

ogórka = Gurke = cucumber

dorożka =  Droschke = hackney cab/coach


----------



## Darina

Hi!
Tsar is an old Salvonic word, not Russian. 
The same is true for many other words.


----------



## Maroseika

Darina said:


> Hi!
> Tsar is an old Slavonic word, not Russian.


And originates from Latin Саеsаr thru Gothic Kaiser.


----------



## Darina

"Vĭrkolak,върколак" is Bulgarian for "werewolf". 
The other word "ruho" my grandmother uses sometimes. She pronounces it as "ruha, руха". It sonds to me very much like "dreha, дреха", which means "garment" in Bulgarian.
A Bulgarian contribution to English (and not only) is bogomilism- a religiuos movement or sect, if you like.


----------



## Maroseika

Darina said:


> "Vĭrkolak,върколак" is Bulgarian for "werewolf".


Werewolf cannot derivate nor from Bulgarian, nor from any other Slavic:

Werewolf = wer (man) plus wolf www.etimologyline.com
Върколак <волкодлак = волк (wolf) plus длака (animal's hair or skin) [Vasmer]


----------



## Darina

I did not say "werewolf" comes from Bulgarian.  
I meant "vyrkolak" is "werewolf" in Bulgarian.


----------



## Maroseika

Darina said:


> I did not say "werewolf" comes from Bulgarian.
> I meant "vyrkolak" is "werewolf" in Bulgarian.


Sorry for misunderstanding: the thread is called "Borrowings of Slavic origin in other languages" - that's why I thought you meant Bulgarian word have been borrowed in English.


----------



## Thomas1

sound shift said:


> German "Schmetterling" (= English "butterfly") is said to derive from Czech "smetana" (sorry, I don't know how to get the accent on the "S"), which means "butter" if I am not mistaken.


 


Jana337 said:


> Smetana (without any accents ) means "cream".
> 
> Jana


We have smetana with an accent. 
_śmietana_
We add, however, _i_ to soften the _m_. The meaning is of course the same.


Tom


----------



## Maroseika

Thomas1 said:


> _śmietana_
> We add, however, _i_ to soften the _m_. The meaning is of course the same.
> Tom


 
Strangely enough, but in Russian smetana (сметана) means  sour cream, though originates from the same verb smetati - sweep away. 
Looks like western and southern Slavs used to sweep away upper layer from the fresh milk, obtaining such a way cream, while eastern Slavs carried out the same with the sour milk, consisting of the sour cream (above) and clabber with curds (beneath).


----------



## Thomas1

Maroseika said:


> Strangely enough, but in Russian smetana (сметана) means sour cream, though originates from the same verb smetati - sweep away.
> Looks like western and southern Slavs used to sweep away upper layer from the fresh milk, obtaining such a way cream, while eastern Slavs carried out the same with the sour milk, consisting of the sour cream (above) and clabber with curds (beneath).


We use it in the same meaning too. _Śmietana_ means _sour cream; cream _is _krem_, btw. Thanks, for this post Maroseika.

If I say I was mainly focused on the orthographic difference will it make up for it. 


Tom


----------



## OldAvatar

I don't think that you can say about Romanian words presented above that they are borrowed from Slavic languages. Romanian vocabulary used to be up to 30% of Slavic origin. Even some of the customs are Slavic. Many of Romanian people names are Slavic and so on. Romanian is interferring with Slavic nations, up to a point...


----------



## scythosarmatian

Without proper chronology, I am afraid, the question posed in this thread is meaningless. The problem is that "history" as we know it from school textbooks does not reflect the real events of the past. It is POLITICAL HISTORIOGRAPHY, and as such, it is TENDENTIOUS! That is why we have "serious" books discussing "Greeks" wielding lasers in the BC, three-story ship armadas and other oddities.

Back to the topic of this post. There are some words that have Slavic cognates, but these relationships cannot be explained based on our faulty "traditional history".

Adoration (Biblical) - I realize there is a verb "to adore" in English, but the context is totally different. However, there is an Old Russian word "odariti'" which derives from the word "dar", i.e. gift, present. That is the direct meaning of "adoration" -- the wisemen came to see Jesus and give him some PRESENTS, not to just take a peek and "adore" him.

Ablution - A religious ritual whereupon water is poured over a person. Notwithstanding the Latin roots, it correlates with "obliti", "oblitie". 

Exodus - A very Latin word, but it has a Russian cognate "ishod" = "is/z" a preposition meaning "out of" + "hod" or "movement".

talk - "tolkovati"

hut - "hata"

flame = "plamya"   

weather = "veter"

nox (Lat) = "noch" (x=ch/sht)

I'll have to dedicate an entire paragraph to the next one.

libra (Lat) is a unit of measure and thus is a unit of currency. Since the vowels shift frequently (even within one language), we'll take a look at the consonants: LBR <--> RBL.
I'll leave it up to you to complete this comparison.

As this analysis is beyond superficial, try to imagine what the findings would have been had we spent some time actually researching it...


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Aldin said:


> Yoghurt is not Slavic but Turkic word.


Yes.


Aldin said:


> Most of the common words in Balkan languages are not borrowings from Slavic but from Arabic and Turkish language,like višnja(cherry) in turkish is vişna.All Balkan languages have many common words ~10%.


Turkish *vişna* was borrowed from either Greek or Slavo-balkanic.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

scythosarmatian said:


> Without proper chronology, I am afraid, the question posed in this thread is meaningless. The problem is that "history" as we know it from school textbooks does not reflect the real events of the past. It is POLITICAL HISTORIOGRAPHY, and as such, it is TENDENTIOUS!
> That is why we have "serious" books discussing "Greeks" wielding lasers in the BC, three-story ship armadas and other oddities.


Just ignoring the political issues and the political correctness, you would have the proper history with the same chronology.



scythosarmatian said:


> Back to the topic of this post. There are some words that have Slavic cognates, but these relationships cannot be explained based on our faulty "traditional history".


Are there, really?



scythosarmatian said:


> Adoration (Biblical) - I realize there is a verb "to adore" in English, but the context is totally different. However, there is an Old Russian word "odariti'" which derives from the word "dar", i.e. gift, present. That is the direct meaning of "adoration" -- the wisemen came to see Jesus and give him some PRESENTS, not to just take a peek and "adore" him.


English "to adore" and Old Russian word "odariti" are not related. The English "to adore" is related to *orator*. 



scythosarmatian said:


> Ablution - A religious ritual whereupon water is poured over a person. Notwithstanding the Latin roots, it correlates with "obliti", "oblitie".


Both words have primary meaning, not connected to any religious ritual.



scythosarmatian said:


> Exodus - A very Latin word, but it has a Russian cognate "ishod" = "is/z" a preposition meaning "out of" + "hod" or "movement".


Latin *Exodus *is borrowed from Greek. Slavic "isxodъ" and "wъxodъ" are just "translations" of Greek words έξοδος and είσοδος. 



scythosarmatian said:


> talk - "tolkovati"
> weather = "veter"


Both words have primary meaning. Such words in related languages developed in neughbourhood (Slavic and Germanic) are more than possible.

quote=scythosarmatian;5111985]hut - "hata"[/quote]These words are not related.



scythosarmatian said:


> flame = "plamya"
> nox (Lat) = "noch" (x=ch/sht)


Both words have primary meaning. Such words in related languages developed in neughbourhood (Slavic and Latin) are more than possible.



scythosarmatian said:


> I'll have to dedicate an entire paragraph to the next one.
> 
> libra (Lat) is a unit of measure and thus is a unit of currency. Since the vowels shift frequently (even within one language), we'll take a look at the consonants: LBR <--> RBL.
> I'll leave it up to you to complete this comparison.


Russian *rubl* is of Slavic origin and is not related to Latine libra.



scythosarmatian said:


> As this analysis is beyond superficial, try to imagine what the findings would have been had we spent some time actually researching it...


Keeping it simple is always better. Understanding things is realizing that things are simple.


----------



## scythosarmatian

Christo Tamarin said:


> Just ignoring the political issues and the political correctness, you would have the proper history with the same chronology.
> 
> 
> Are there, really?
> 
> 
> English "to adore" and Old Russian word "odariti" are not related. The English "to adore" is related to *orator*.
> 
> 
> Both words have primary meaning, not connected to any religious ritual.
> 
> 
> Latin *Exodus *is borrowed from Greek. Slavic "isxodъ" and "wъxodъ" are just "translations" of Greek words έξοδος and είσοδος.
> 
> 
> Both words have primary meaning. Such words in related languages developed in neughbourhood (Slavic and Germanic) are more than possible.
> 
> quote=scythosarmatian;5111985]hut - "hata"


These words are not related.

Both words have primary meaning. Such words in related languages developed in neughbourhood (Slavic and Latin) are more than possible.


Russian *rubl* is of Slavic origin and is not related to Latine libra.


Keeping it simple is always better. Understanding things is realizing that things are simple.[/quote]

With all due respect, saying that two words are not related does not really prove anything.. There are too many coincidences that cannot be explained away... Again, does your lingustic book say they are unrelated? Who wrote the book? What qualifications of the author make you believe his words? To me it is nothing but someone's opinion, which may not reflect the reality...


----------



## Blacklack

scythosarmatian said:


> The problem is that "history"...


Еще одна жертва фоменковщины? Печально.



> Adoration (Biblical) - I realize there is a verb "to adore" in English, but the context is totally different. However, there is an Old Russian word "odariti'" which derives from the word "dar"...


Slavic *дар / дарити* is of the same root that Latin *dōnum / dōnāre* - which proves only these languages being related (both are Indo-European and grew apart 5 or 6 thousand years ago). English 'to adore' < Latin *adōrāre* < ad + *ōrāre* where the latter seems to be related to Slavic *орати* (meaning "to shout").



> Ablution - A religious ritual whereupon water is poured over a person. Notwithstanding the Latin roots, it correlates with "obliti", "oblitie".
> Exodus - A very Latin word, but it has a Russian cognate "ishod" = "is/z" a preposition meaning "out of" + "hod" or "movement".


Church Slavonic *изход*** is very likely a "loan translation" from Greek. (Like: skyscraper from 'sky' + 'scrape' > *небоскреб*). The same with the *ablūtio / облитие* above.



> talk - "tolkovati"


Things aren't as simple as that. Connections of both words are a matter of discussion.



> hut - "hata"


Ukrainian (and known to languages bordering it) *хата* is believed to be of Hungarian or Iranian (i.e. Scythian or Sarmatian) origin.
English 'hut' seems to be a German word borrowed through Old French (compare Low German 'Kate' = hut).



> flame = "plamya"


English 'flame' is a borrowing from Latin (*flamma*) through Old French. It's not clear whether these are related to Church Slavonic *пламя* and (extinct) Russian *полымя*.



> weather = "veter"


Words of the same IE root. Not a borrowing from one language to another



> nox (Lat) = "noch" (x=ch/sht)


See above.



> libra (Lat) is a unit of measure and thus is a unit of currency. Since the vowels shift frequently (even within one language), we'll take a look at the consonants: LBR <--> RBL.


*Рубль* is most likely derived from *рубити *(old money bars were cut in pieces). Some see a connection with Persian *rupie* here. But it has nothing to do with *libra*.
And that's where you've proved yourself to be a person not to waste one's time on. Get lost if you please. People here are interested in science and not in your nationalistic fairy tales.


----------



## pikabu

from Slovene I can remeber just two words, both from geography 

the first one is Karst (Slovenian region gave name to all the others similiars in the world) and the other is Doline (more specific). 
At the moment I can post any links but wikipedia has a nice ones about the two of the, specially about Karst


----------



## Nanon

More about science . Did you know that in soil science, plenty of terms in the classification of soils come from Russian? Chernozem, podzol, solonchak (the transliteration needs to be adapted according to the language: French has tchernoziom as well as chernozem)...
This is because Василий Васильевич Докучаев set the bases of soil science (aka pedology).


----------



## Nanon

For those with a sweet tooth: "baba" (the pastry, like in "baba au rhum") is said to have been imported into France by the court of Stanisław Leszczyński, King of Poland and Duke of Lorraine, in the XVIII century.
Yummy...


----------



## Polaquita

Thomas1 said:


> The word came from Czech to English as says this source.
> 
> I think that the first meaning of "polka" (in Czech) could be a female citizen of Polish, than the spelling was altered to signify the dance described by you. This seems plausible since as Wiki says the dance emerged in nineteenth century and I think the word was known to Czechs much more earlier (we know each other quite long ). So this could be the real origin of polka.
> 
> Could any Czech friend comment on this and provide (if possible) the etymology of “polka” in Czech, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Thomas


 
As I was told in my primary school, the tutor tried to teach us this dance.... it has nothing to do with Poland. "pol" means "pół"/half and it means just a rythm in this music, which is 2. So "polka" is a dance 2/2. I quite trust this version, seems reliable as this dance is not common in Poland.


----------



## Nanon

This is not only a story about borrowing, but about far-away relatives.
*Верста *and *verse *have a common origin:

From the Online Etymology Dictionary:


> *Verse*. c.1050, "line or section of a psalm or canticle," later "line of poetry" (c.1369), from Anglo-Fr. and O.Fr. vers, from L. versus "verse, line of writing," from PIE base *wer- "to turn, bend" (see versus). The metaphor is of plowing, of "turning" from one line to another (vertere = "to turn") as a plowman does. <...>


From Vasmer:



> *верста*, Ближайшая этимология: укр. _верства_, др.-русск. _вьрста_ "возраст; пара; ровесник; мера длины" <...>. Связано с _вертеть_; первонач. обозначало "оборот плуга". Дальнейшая этимология: <...>, оск.-умбр. vorsus "мера пашни", буквально "оборот", лат. vorsus (versus), др.-инд. vr•ttas "круглый, закрученный"


----------



## wbhindyou

In Vietnam, as workers' resistance movements formed in the 1940s, they became known as "xo viet", a usage that lives on today in street names such as "Xo Viet Nghe Tinh" (the Nghe Tinh province Soviets).

Vietnamese children often call out at Westerners the words "Lien Xo, Lien Xo", meaning the group of Xo Viets, ie, "you Russian". 

It is not a welcome, and is often accompanied by a hail of stones...


----------



## jadeite_85

skye said:


> As far as I know there aren't any everyday words that have been borrowed from Slovenian.
> 
> I was once told that the only words that have been borrowed from Slovenian are the ones that describe the phenomena in the Karstic landscape and they are only used as technical terms among the experts (dolina and polje and such).



Actually Friulan language has some Slovenian words and also Venetian dialect of Italian spoken in Trieste, Gorizia and Udine.

In Trieste dialect
pek - baker
zima - cold (in Slovene is winter)
kljuka - door handle
cisto - without money (from Slovene čist - clean)

In Friulan
cudiç - devil
colaç - doughnut
britule - razor
cos - basket, crate
'save - frog


----------



## Gavril

Finnish has quite a few words of Slavic origin, often (if not mostly) via Russian. A few examples:

_säppi_ "lock" (cf. Russian запирать)
_vapaa _"free"(cf.свободный)
_määrä _"quantity" (cf. мера)

Slavic borrowings are found in neighboring Finnic languages (Estonian, Karelian, etc.) as well.


----------



## bibax

Slavic borrowings in Hungarian:

barázda (brázda);
barát (bratr);
udvar (dvůr);
ebéd (oběd);
vacsora (večeře);
szalma (sláma);
szalonna (slanina);
szerda (středa);
csütörtök (čtvrtek);
péntek (pátek);
pálinka (pálenka);
szilva (slíva);
cseresznye (třešně);
drága (drahý);
bab (bob);
bába (bába);
pénz (peníz < *penning > Pfennig);
szekrény (skříň);
pézsma (pižmo < *bisamo > Bisam);
munka (muka, męka) = labor, work;
pecsenye (pečeně);
pék (pekař);
kalács (koláč);
kasza (kosa);
kas (koš);
kása (kaše);
répa (řepa);
sapka (čapka);

Diminutive suffixes -ka/-ke, -acska/-ecske:

hófehér (snow white); Hófehérke = Sněhurka;
ember = man (člověk); emberke, emberecske = manikin (človíček);
nyúl = hare; nyulacska = little hare;


----------



## BezierCurve

I remember another three: málna (malina = raspberry), patak (potok = creek) and csákány (czekan = pickaxe).


----------



## marco_2

There was quite a lot of Polish borrowings in the language of Germans who used to live in Lower Silesia before WW2. Here are some examples:

der Kretscham - an inn (from _karczma)
_die Lusche - a puddle (_kałuża)
_Nusche - a knife (_nóż)
_Kaluppe - a cottage _(chałupa)
_Babe - a country woman _(baba)
_pomadig - slowly _(pomału)

_And in the part of Pomerania called _Kosznajderia (die Koschneiderei) _there was an ethnic group of Germans who spoke an interesting dialect of Low German, strongly influenced by Polish and Kashubian phonetics and vocabulary. Here are some phonetic features:

Cieerć - a church (_Kirche)
_Eć - an oak _(Eichel)_,

, and some words:

Blot - mud _(błoto)
_Cioć - an aunt _(ciocia)
_Czod - a flock _(trzoda)
_Kacz - a duck _(kaczka)
_Bożemenć - a roadside cross _(_from _Boża Męka - _the Passion)


----------



## marco_2

Thomas1 said:


> We use it in the same meaning too. _Śmietana_ means _sour cream; cream _is _krem_



Well, I'd say that _cream _as "the thick yellowish-white liquid that rises to the top of milk" we call *śmietanka *or *słodka śmietana *in Polish (Russian: _сливки)_, it's not *krem.*


----------



## LilianaB

_Hand cream_ is _krem_ in Polish, but not the _cream _that you put in your coffee.


----------



## marco_2

LilianaB said:


> _Hand cream_ is _krem_ in Polish, but not the _cream _that you put in your coffee.



That's what I wrote


----------



## LilianaB

I don't think you mentioned the moisturizer, Marco, this is why I added this information.


----------



## marco_2

If it was only a complementary remark, that's OK.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> pék (pekař);
> 
> Diminutive suffixes -ka/-ke, -acska/-ecske:
> 
> hófehér (snow white); Hófehérke = Sněhurka;
> ember = man (člověk); emberke, emberecske = manikin (človíček);
> nyúl = hare; nyulacska = little hare;



According to my dictionary pék is of Bavarian origin, [<backen]. 
Where did you read those diminutives are of Slavic origin as well? 
There are about at least *400-500* basic words of Slavic origin in Hungarian, so it is impossible to list them all here. Someone who speaks a Slavic language can catch more faintly familiar words in Hungarian than a Finn...
We mustn't forget the words like: kurva, picsa or words which are typical Hungarian, but Slavic origin: huszár, Pest, kolbász, vizsla...


----------

